# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Who Was Lynn Fry?

## cindycat

I recently saw a listing for Lynn Fry in the_ Oklahoman_ death notices for Midwest City. There's a Lynn Fry Blvd off SE 15th near Westminster. The funeral home obituary was brief. Nothing about his history. Did he have something to do with early Midwest City?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Try this link. http://www.bffuneralhome.com/obituar...#/obituaryInfo

----------


## cindycat

> Try this link. http://www.bffuneralhome.com/obituar...#/obituaryInfo


Thanks. I realize now that I just looked at Legacy.com instead of a specific funeral home.

----------

